# Increasing Power



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

Has anyone tried to modify the engine on their snowblower to increase power? I do not mean replacing the entire engine, rather just tweaking it to get a 10 to 20 percent increase. (I found a few articles online whereby the owner fabricated a snowblower that supported an 8-cylinder Chevy block engine, but I do not want to build a snow blower from scratch - although I wish I could.)

Has anyone ever tried? I would enjoy reading your stories. Thanks!


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

There's not really anything you can do to the engine to get more power out of it. You can however add paddles to the impeller (Clarance impeller kit) or line the drum with plastic to get more distance.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Look into how the go kart guys modify their motors. Over revving, stiffer valve springs, upgraded fly wheels. There is plenty that can be done. I'm by no means very knowledgeable on this subject, just aware.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

These are simple engines relatively speaking and you can't adjust the timing

It gets expensive and complicated when you start changing flywheels etc.
Your best bet for your dollar is to try to fit a more powerfull engine to your machine.

just my humble opinion.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Over-revving wont necessarily make more power, it can, but in certain cases but it's really dependent on what RPM the engine makes max power. Tecumseh snowblower engines wont reliable take being over-revved either. Briggs & Stratton will usually tolerate a little more but even then it's really not something you want to do for normal use.
Stiffer valve springs don't make more power, they just don't. They will allow an engine to be revved higher without having a dropped valve, but that's never really an issue on a snowblower engine anyway. This is often something done in conjunction with building an engine for more hp, but doesn't in and of itself make more power, but I suppose I could see where someone might get that idea.
A heavier flywheel wont really make more power per say, but if the machine gets momentarily bogged down it will help keep it from dying.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

The kart racers swap out the flywheel for one that won't shatter at higher rpms and install stiffer valve springs to support higher rpms. As I said I am aware of some of the tricks used but not that knowledgeable on what kind of results you get from any particular mod.


----------



## Vailen (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for all of your responses. I am learning from each of you. I was not sure of the limits of a snow blower engine until now. I am not knowledgable in this area; I really enjoy reading stories about how people have modified their equipment to improve performance, cosmetic enhancements, etc. 

Improving performance, based on this thread so far, would require completely swapping-out the engine to get any improvement in horsepower or torque.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

all the over reving is useless without a cam ( be it the stock cam or aftermarket ) to support the higher rpm.generally the hp and tq occur at higher rpms to


----------



## r2d (Feb 19, 2014)

*chain saw 2 cycles can*

Porting, making larger and smoothing out, both the intake and exhaust openings.

Taking out any restriction in exhaust that might make it flow slower.

Removing head gasket and replacing with a thinner material to gain more compression.

Machining head to be shorter to gain more compression.

After these things are done or any one of these things are done, the carb needs to be retuned, rejetted or replaced with a larger one. 

I have not done or seen anyone do any of these things to a 2 cycle snowblower engine. I have two chainsaws, one 85cc and one 99cc, that have been mildly ported and raised compression. These types of mods are used by professional loggers and fire wood guys everyday. Reliability is not sacrificed. You can go to the arboristsite to see how it is done. 

So I cant see why you cant get an extra 10-20% out of a two cycle. My chainsaw porter says he can find more power out of one. 

Not sure about 4 strokes and modification.


----------

